

Google to developers: We're sick of ugly design - RougeFemme
http://www.cnet.com/news/google-to-developers-were-sick-of-ugly-design/

======
JeremyMorgan
If there's one thing that will push people to design better, it's the promise
of better Google results.

I know Google isn't exactly saying that here, but take page load time for
instance. Once the rumor started that faster pages rank higher in Google,
suddenly everyone was trying to make their pages faster.

Its one of the ways Google can bring even more change to the web.

